# Any single fertilizer to use on everything?



## 5282jt (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello, I'm in SW Florida. Is there any one fertilizer that is good for most everything, from Hybiscus to Palm trees?


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have a fertilizer called 7-6-17 in the States? That's a good general one over here.


----------



## 5282jt (Mar 10, 2010)

LauneLandscapes said:


> Do you have a fertilizer called 7-6-17 in the States? That's a good general one over here.


I will check and see.
Thanks!


----------



## K.J. (Dec 10, 2005)

Gotta watch those hibiscus plants, they will wilt at the smell of chlorine. Water, water and more water:thumbsup:


----------



## 5282jt (Mar 10, 2010)

K.J. said:


> Gotta watch those hibiscus plants, they will wilt at the smell of chlorine. Water, water and more water:thumbsup:


You got that right!
When I pull up to the job, with my roof mix in back, those hibiscus leaves watch every move I make! One wrong move and they get ready to turn brown and fall right off!
Water,Water,Water,Water,Water,Water, is right and then water 1 more time!
If any brown starts to show, water with Miracle Grow Miracid.
Chlorine has a ph of around 13, plus if you add surfactants, they up the ph more. Miracid works in the opposite direction, causing a bit more equalizing of ph.
It's no cure all, only proper workmanship will do that, as I'm sure you know too!
However, we all have our bad days and anything that can help is better than nothing!


----------

